# Eastman Guitar Deal-ER-3 El Rey Archtop



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello Music has this on sale today for $850.00 less $25.00 if this is your first order. This is a beautiful guitar especially for this price.

http://www.hellomusic.com/ec/DealMain.aspx?did=13012

*Features:

- Color: Sunburst
- Body Dimensions: 14″ X 2″
- Cutaway: Single Florentine-style
- Top Wood: Solid Maple
- Back/Sides Wood: Solid Mahogany
- Body Binding: Figured Maple
- Neck Woods: Mahogany
- Fingerboard: Ebony
- Nut Width: 1 3/4″
- Scale Length: 25 2/5″
- Frets: 22 Nickel – Silver
- Inlays: Custom Offset Design
- Pick-ups: Dual Mounted Kent Armstrong (HPAG-1)
- Controls: 2 Volume, 2 Tone
- Bridge/Saddle: TonePros(r) One Piece Wrap Around
- 2 1/32″ Spacing
- Tuners: Gold-plated Gotoh
- Case: Hardshell Included

*


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

And me with a brand new credit card... Must ... resist!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice looking unit


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I must admit it's hard to resist a guitar that looks that good, sounds good and at a great price


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I must admit it's hard to resist a guitar that looks that good, sounds good and at a great price





> And me with a brand new credit card... Must ... resist!


I know, I know! They list for $2100.00 so the normal price is likely around $1200.00-1300.00.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

If you are looking for Eastman... check L&M Cambridge, Ontario. They have a very nice single pickup (neck pickup of course) for $999.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

starjag said:


> If you are looking for Eastman... check L&M Cambridge, Ontario. They have a very nice single pickup (neck pickup of course) for $999.


Wouldn't this be a better choice for $850.00?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Wouldn't this be a better choice for $850.00?


Only if you have a price epiphany! However, L&M Cambridge is local for some of the people in the forum.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Seems like it's gone now. Do they even ship to Canada for 9 bucks?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

starjag said:


> Only if you have a price epiphany! However, L&M Cambridge is local for some of the people in the forum.


It may be local but why would someone want a guitar of inferior specs and pay more money for it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Overt1 said:


> Seems like it's gone now. Do they even ship to Canada for 9 bucks?


You would likely have to pay the extra to bring it into Canada or slip across the border and pick it up at the shipper's depot.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> It may be local but why would someone want a guitar of inferior specs and pay more money for it?


Why would it be inferior?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

starjag said:


> Why would it be inferior?


First of all, it has only one pickup. That is usually an indicator that it is a cheaper guitar, not always, but usually. 

If you are adamant that it is not, why don't you provide the specs and we'll compare it.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^ Adamant? You're funny!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

starjag said:


> ^^^ Adamant? You're funny!


Well, you've gone back and forth with this several times asserting this guitar in Cambridge is such a great deal. You seem adamant in your postings. I would like to see it since you claim it is such a good deal. Don't you even know the model so we can compare them?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a ER2 - a bit of an ugly duckling imo but the sound is so good....nice FAT tones.....i wasn't crazy about the neck carve but for the price, pretty hard to beat for a jazzbox.


----------

